# What always works for you guys and or girls,and catch them!



## Pike Hunter (May 26, 2005)

What do you guys and girls use? and it has to really work or dont reply to this.


----------



## BassMaster15 (Jun 6, 2005)

I go pike fishing alot and i always have luck to come back with alt least 3 pike in 45 min but u have to have a good spot in 11-13 feet of water and the bottome has to have vegetation and possibly a few rocks! I use a slip bobber with no liter with a #2 hook i set it 1 to 1 1/2 feet off the bottom useing a sucker minnow about 5-8 inches long or a creek chub the same size, and i just cast out and let the minnow do all the work while i wait! I took 1st in breezy point contest on pelican lake MN. using this setup with a 9 1/2 pound northern!  Have Fun With It!!!


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

I exclusivly fish for Northerns, I have'nt fished for walleyes in years. I just really get a thrill fishing for slough sharks. If you want to fish with live bait the creek chub or sucker minnows are a killer. In the spring I just throw a smelt on the bottom and wait for the rod to bend. I used to fish with daredevils alot but don't use them much anymore, Now my weapon of choice is bargin bin rattle traps or shad raps. I bought a rattling perch colored crank in the bargin bin at wal-mart last summer and I bet I caught over a 100 northerns on it last summer! Nearly all the paint is worn off it now.

Northerns are a mean aggressive fish they will bite on anything you throw at them if they are in the mood but sometimes a good old dead smelt is better than anything.


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

Point taken too,is to fish everyday,it doesn't matter what the conditions of the weather either.............I've had them hit in all kinds of weather and I usually have it figured out where they are hiding,so I come home with my limit everytime............I use spinners only..........


----------

